# Hunting Rights in Montana



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't know but you could call FWP and find out I'll bet. I would imagine you would just need a NR liscense but honestly have no clue!


----------



## damaj44 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks! I finally got a hold of someone that seemed to know! Canadians are just considered out of state so its the same as any other out of stater... woo hoo!!!


----------

